# Brisbane, Sunshine Coast, Gold Coast or Sydney?



## Turtle13 (Jul 11, 2016)

I am planning to move to Australia in the future, but am not yet sure exactly which part I would like to live in. 

Please could you give me some pros and cons of living in:
-Brisbane
-Sunshine Coast
-Gold Coast
-Sydney

And please could you also tell me which one you would prefer to live in?

Thank you


----------



## Concept (Aug 17, 2016)

I've spent a lot of time in Sydney (lived there) and have travelled through Gold Coast, Brisbane and Sunshine Coast.

Main difference between Sydney and Brisbane/Sunshine Coast/Gold Coast is the weather. It is more humid in Queensland.

I found the Brisbane public transport system far better than Sydney.

Gold Coast is very touristy in many places. If you want a suburban feel near the beach, then the Sunshine coast is your best bet.

Sydney property is expensive.

Sydney has a lot more going on and I would say more culturally diverse.

Is there a reason you have chosen those cities? Some of the other Australian cities are amazing (I'm in love with Melbourne)

Bobinoz [dot] com has some good reviews of different Australian cities


----------



## sandieb (May 21, 2015)

Sydney has most job opportunities, but is the most expensive & most crowded.


----------

